# Happy New Year from Juliet and Noel :)



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Juliet and Noel asked me to make sure I wish everyone on PT a very happy and safe New Year  More pictures are posted (http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/JulietAndNoel) but here's a few taken today with my new camera!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy New Year to the three of you too!! 
What PRETTY birds...........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What beauties.  Happy New Year to you all as well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy New Year back at ya! Lovely pictures and beautiful birds!

Terry


----------

